# Cesears Creek conditions?



## ohfishio (Dec 15, 2004)

Anyone have an idea what the water clarity is like at CC? I'm in Columbus and plan on musky fishing CC some this year. Might make a scouting trip tommorrow if the lake isn't too muddy. Alum Creek is muddy with, at best, 6" of visibility. It probably won't improve any time soon. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

I was there yesterday and the lake looks to be slightly down and the water seemed normal in clarity. I was just driving by but it looked very fishable.


----------



## ohfishio (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I didn't make it down but plan to as soon as we get a a warm up. I'll be at the Columbus Musky Show Sat.


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone fish the ponds back in the dog training area at CC and have any luck? I was there on new years and it was froze over. 

Catslammer out.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

Talked to a friend who fished the tailwaters while I was in Cumberland, and he reported 0 catches.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I was up there rabbit hunting on 2/20. The lake is still a little stained but nearing normal levels. They are letting water out and the tailwaters were cooking pretty good. I'd imagine it would be tough fishing down there now.


----------



## seasons (Mar 6, 2005)

Catslammer said:


> Does anyone fish the ponds back in the dog training area at CC and have any luck? I was there on new years and it was froze over.
> 
> Catslammer out.


cat slammer ive fished ceasers and surrounding areas 25yr + and glad i ran across this group.im local to ceasers and have years of knowledge/history of the area.the ponds your asking about were once a paylake in the 1930s!.part of the dnr now but not funded as in stocking of any kind.located off roxana new burlington road and corn stalk road the first pond and deepest is a great first of spring catch anything trip.being only 15ft max these ponds heat up quickly and are great for family(small children)fishing.what is in them?....average blue gills,long ear sunfish,small crappie,bull head, yellow belly,a few channel cats,huge old gold fish,and maybe a few large carps 5lbs over seen monsters though 20lbs.these shallow ponds have to be enjoyed just at the right time before they become bath water temp which comes quick to them.THE BEST FISHING IS behind the pounds at ceasers creek feeder stream!.just park at the dog training area and walk down the hill or walk the trail behind the third lower pond.these are prime white bass/saugeye areas when the lake backs up in the spring.any one needing any ceasers info ph numbers/maps sites emails are welcome.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

welcome to the site, glad to have you aboard. now to the meat of the question, where are the muskies? Not all of them, just the vast majority. Thanks in advance. Oh yeah, what will they be eating next weekend and when? 

bb


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

I was on the lake Sunday, down by the dam. The lake is running around 39 degrees, muddy and down a bunch. I think next weekend is still a bit early unless you just want to get out on the lake, especially with the weather forecast. The docks are not out yet so be prepared if you are alone. Sunday was a constant 20-30 mph wind which made for some interesting times at the ramp.


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Seasons. I fished there a coupe of times last year, prior to the skeeters getting to bad. Have had some success with the gills. I even caught a nice bass there last year. I'll be getting out there a few times this spring.  

Catslammer out.


----------



## seasons (Mar 6, 2005)

big_b16 said:


> welcome to the site, glad to have you aboard. now to the meat of the question, where are the muskies? Not all of them, just the vast majority. Thanks in advance. Oh yeah, what will they be eating next weekend and when?
> 
> bb


well with a average lake temp of 39 and just a foot and a half above winter pool.i would say your off your meds or perhaps being a over wishful fishermen.will be sometime till the docks are even put in.THE ONLY ACTION recently was the after the great thaw of snow and rain that flooded the lake. the spill way was opened wide.after the road was open to the spillway and the water was reduced to under 500 cubic feet per second there were some suageyes around 12 to 16 inches caught but mostly smaller fingerlings.even that was short lived.if your serious about fishing any time soon try the trout lakes.spring lakes in bellbrook(close to ceasers)yearly pass 35$.nice spring feed lake with greene county dnr stocking rainbows of all sizes and sometimes burbot.i am gathering a list of local dnr/ranger ph numbers and also will post automated ceasers creek lake info line with other area lake numbers as well.as of now even shore and spillway fishing is very slow.watch for spillway to pick up as temps rise and water flow increases.muskie fishing is up around the bend and around the corner time wise!.we have 2 lakes in our region who lost there muskie stocking program due to poor spillway construction causing stocked fingerlings to escape.we dont have that problem and received there stocking programs on top of our own program.evidence already exists there taking off and soon ceasers i hope will be a smaller cave run lake muskie wise.


----------



## catlover (Dec 7, 2004)

How about more info on spring lakes. I tried to research it on the net and came up blank.
Catz


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

seasons..
Maybe I should be on meds? Well this weekend will be too cold, so no chance of fishing.


----------



## seasons (Mar 6, 2005)

big_b16 said:


> seasons..
> Maybe I should be on meds? Well this weekend will be too cold, so no chance of fishing.


big im with you on that.....the only outdoor related things i will be doing is catalog peeping lol.i was going to spring lakes but the gal friend will be up this weekend.best thing is that im always out at ceasers and my closest neighbor is the biggest muskie fanactic i know of.so you gain 2 sources of info here brother!.i will give pre season reports when can and also you may want to check dailey recorded lake info 513-897-5312.till things pick up a bit have a great weekend! tight lines


----------



## seasons (Mar 6, 2005)

catlover said:


> How about more info on spring lakes. I tried to research it on the net and came up blank.
> Catz


well for a simple map try www.xacc.com/parks.htm and click on sw area.you can go to the park and buy a permit when a ranger arrives or can go to dnr in xenia.you can get a dailey pass or yearly.rainbows are stocked from oct to march then catfish all summer.spring feed so water temp doesnt go sky high and 2 aerators keep things clear.please always give a report if you choose to join please.i cat fish the north end feeder streams of ceasers in the spring ad have got up to 10lbs channel cats one 12lbs some smaller blues 6lbs have pic of a larger channel. best of luck tight lines


----------



## seasons (Mar 6, 2005)

seasons said:


> well for a simple map try www.xacc.com/parks.htm and click on sw area.you can go to the park and buy a permit when a ranger arrives or can go to dnr in xenia.you can get a dailey pass or yearly.rainbows are stocked from oct to march then catfish all summer.spring feed so water temp doesnt go sky high and 2 aerators keep things clear.please always give a report if you choose to join please.i cat fish the north end feeder streams of ceasers in the spring ad have got up to 10lbs channel cats one 12lbs some smaller blues 6lbs have pic of a larger channel. best of luck tight lines


ps forgot call 5 district dnr at 937-372-9261 tell them your seeking info on spring lakes in bellbrook ohio.while you have them online ask about sycamore lake spring trout releases.they stocked sycamore last year with rainbows march 25th.caLL between 9 and 5


----------



## fishb8t (May 15, 2004)

i went to CC and ask when they are going to start putting the docks. they told me 2 weeks.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

This crappy weather keeps up and they'll need an auger to set the posts in. I HATE COLD WEATHER! Thanks for the update.
BB


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Very good news about the docks going in - and finally maybe by next weekend the temps will let up a little bit. This has been just ridiculous. The weather channel just said the jet stream is finally going to lift up a bit which should keep all those cold fronts from Canada from coming so far down.


----------

